# Jumeriah Islands Lakes?



## molesy (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi

My wife and I have been in Dubai for last week looking at accomodation and schools.

After viewing what seems like hundreds of Villas all over Dubai, we have settled on a Jumeriah Islands Villa.

My question is, my employer has raised an issue that there have been lots of problems on this development with sewerage, and stagnant water. We detected no problems with smells etc when vistiting.

We were told by one resident the authorities have been treating the lakes, re algea etc and had flushed the lakes thro? which has solved the problem

Obviously if there is a major health concern, especially in the height of summer, I would rather Know now ?

If anyone lives on the Islands or knows soneone that does, appreciate a heads up.

Secondly my wife and I are going to relax over the weekend and see some of Dubai, any recomendations for dinner, away from major tourist areas ? dinner at Grand Hyatt last night with 1 glass of red wine each was £170.00, 2 courses ! I know Dubai can be pricey ! but can't wait to put in my expenses when I return next weel. LOL

Thanks for any help

Molesy


----------



## dxbeagle (Feb 1, 2009)

I heard that there were some problems with the lakes at Jumeirah Islands last summer. I think there was a story in the local papers about someone's dog swimming in the lakes and then getting ill and also mention of the smell. 

I have a colleague who's been living there several months now and he has not experienced any problems so hopefully its now fixed.


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

I had heard a while ago about some issues with stagnant water however I have had three friends live there over the last two to three years and they did not experience any problems. They really liked living there.


----------



## molesy (Jan 29, 2010)

*Thanks for info*

Appreciate your update, I think its a very nice place to live.





dxbeagle said:


> I heard that there were some problems with the lakes at Jumeirah Islands last summer. I think there was a story in the local papers about someone's dog swimming in the lakes and then getting ill and also mention of the smell.
> 
> I have a colleague who's been living there several months now and he has not experienced any problems so hopefully its now fixed.


----------



## molesy (Jan 29, 2010)

*Thanks for info and update*

Thanks for this, very reassuring...we may sign off deal Saturday !





Madam Mim said:


> I had heard a while ago about some issues with stagnant water however I have had three friends live there over the last two to three years and they did not experience any problems. They really liked living there.


----------



## miada (Dec 21, 2008)

*Jumierah Islands*

*HI 
am resident of Jumierah Islands since 3 years and my villa is on the lake directly and very close

I bielive you shouldnt be worry
indeed we asked Nakheel many times to put a fountain to circulate the water.but never reply
I would suggest if you talk to all neighbours that thier villas is on the lake and to share , applying a fountain,the cost will be nothing

I did not do it yet
but alwsys think about doing it. so dont worry , if you have a cat it will help prventinig mices to approch ur villa

Thankx 
Miada*My wife and I have been in Dubai for last week looking at accomodation and schools.

After viewing what seems like hundreds of Villas all over Dubai, we have settled on a Jumeriah Islands Villa.

My question is, my employer has raised an issue that there have been lots of problems on this development with sewerage, and stagnant water. We detected no problems with smells etc when vistiting.

We were told by one resident the authorities have been treating the lakes, re algea etc and had flushed the lakes thro? which has solved the problem

Obviously if there is a major health concern, especially in the height of summer, I would rather Know now ?

If anyone lives on the Islands or knows soneone that does, appreciate a heads up.

Secondly my wife and I are going to relax over the weekend and see some of Dubai, any recomendations for dinner, away from major tourist areas ? dinner at Grand Hyatt last night with 1 glass of red wine each was £170.00, 2 courses ! I know Dubai can be pricey ! but can't wait to put in my expenses when I return next weel. LOL

Thanks for any help

Molesy[/QUOTE]


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

For dinner I would definitely recommend Saffron at the Atlantis on the Palm...with a gazillion dishes to sample and a bottle of wine it should not cost you more than 90-100 pounds in total for the two of you.

Try the yacht club in Marina, very nice ambience and good food.

Congrats on Jumeriah Islands...it is green, it has a lot of water so there are always gonna be risks of smells and occasional pest problem...but then that comes hand in hand with the tranquil setting and lakey feel one wants with a place like Jumeriah Islands...I personally love the community and consider it the most beautiful community to live in (within that price range ofcourse...don't want barrari lovers shouting murder here)...


----------

